# Looking for an Alaskan Klee Kai pup



## Bryxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I've e-mailed a few breeders I know of in the UK so far, I'm yet to receive any replies but I'm sure that's because there are so many people asking them about the breed! I was wondering if anyone here could help me?
Here's a little about me (very summarised):
20, studying Doctor of Veterinary Medicine degree in Warsaw, university allows dogs in campus buildings and all lectures
Many students have dogs and it's a brilliant socialising environment
Have 2 dogs - German Shepherd/Border Collie, German Shepherd/Jack Russell in the UK with family. One too old to travel and the other very attached to him. Trained both in obedience and agility.
Four bedroom house with 3 other students and their 3 dogs, someone should be home with dogs at all times.
Would have to fly pup on plane in cabin with me - 6-6.5kg. He/she would remain in Warsaw for the duration and return home with me at summer. 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## mallaelise92 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi i live in london, and im looking for a Alaskan Klee Kai breeder. Does anyone know of any?

Please Reply!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

There are a few breeders in the UK but they are still pretty rare, so you would likely need to be prepared for a wait.

There is a UK KleeKai club that would likely be your best bet to start looking for information and breeders.

Alaskan Klee Kai Club of Great Britain - Home Page


----------



## Kleekai (Oct 14, 2012)

hello
You can find more info on FB Alaskan klee kai UK group


----------

